# No idea what to do here, need advice..



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't posted a while but this past summer I got a 150 gallon tank (72" x 18" x 27") and its going to be a planted tank since I already have the co2 tank and don't want it to go to waste. Anyway I am absolutely stumped by the lighting situation I have. I'm not sure to get a big 72" 8 bulb and fear that that's a bit overkill or buy two 36" 2 bulb lights or what...It's a deep tank so I know I need penetration but don't wanna waste money on big light fixtures when I just need the right spectrum bulbs. I just can't seem to figure out what to do.. :chair:

If anyone can just help me out that would be great!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try this place....i would probably go with a pair of the 36" 4 bulb plant fixtures....will give you a bit over 3 WPG of T5 lighting so you will get enough penetration as well...


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

lohachata said:


> try this place


Not exactly sure where on the screen your referring too haha sorry :/


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

LOL at myself for forgetting again...it would have helped you if i had posted the link ; wouldn't it......

http://www.aquatraders.com/T5-Aquarium-Lighting-s/9.htm?searching=Y&sort=7&cat=9&show=9&page=2


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol lochata handles it once again


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

You should google the PAR vs Distance chart for a really good idea on what your PAR is going to be...which is one hell of a lot better than the dumb WPG garbage that means absolutely nothing anymore unless you have old school T12 shop lights, which are bulky and ugly to begin with.


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah I've never followed the WPG rule anyway. Has anyone had any experience with the Oydessa brand cause I've heard they are absolute garbage lights?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have had several of the odessea fixtures for a couple of years or so now...36" and 48".....not a single problem from any of them...


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh ok, thanks loha


----------

